# Can Sulawesi shrimps be berried and not fertilized?



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

I know CRS eggs are fertilized if the female is berried. Does this rule also apply to Sulawesi shrimps?

I have two cardinal shrimps and two or three gold flake shrimps that have been berried for almost 5-6 weeks. I don't see an shrimplets at all.

Thanks,


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Does anyone know?


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Wayne, Sulawesi shrimp have a very similar breeding cycle to CRS as I understand. They do not fertilize externally. 

What color are the eggs?


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

DR1V3N said:


> Hi Wayne, Sulawesi shrimp have a very similar breeding cycle to CRS as I understand. They do not fertilize externally.
> 
> What color are the eggs?


dark brown.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Weird. 5-6 weeks as you suspect, is way too long. And if they went bad for any reason, they should have been eaten or dropped by now.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Wayne. What temperature are you keeping them at? I used to keep mine at 81 - 82. They will only egg up if fertilized.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I am keeping them at 81 F. Finally I see 1 Gold Flake baby. Wow 1!!!

My two cardinal shrimps have also been berried for over 3 weeks now. I better have some babies otherwise good bye to the continuation of this type of shrimp because my only male has just died two days ago.



CRS Fan said:


> Wayne. What temperature are you keeping them at? I used to keep mine at 81 - 82. They will only egg up if fertilized.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


----------

